# Mark Travers article in Audi driver



## Ricardo51

Anyone know how to contact Mark to find out the total cost of the changes including fitting and which company carried out the work. I thought it was a very helpful piece and as I have the same car with a similar mileage I am very tempted to have the same work done subject to costs insurance and dealer agreeing ( PCP) .
Ricardo51


----------



## Hoggy

Hi, Contact Audi Driver.
[email protected] 
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT

I have Mark n Facebook if it helps


----------



## Ricardo51

Thank you very much for the contact email for the magazine.I have now asked the company if they or mark can get in touch
With the detail costs and fitting company involved.
You may be able to tell me how I can add my location when my posts appear and why the post appears not under the main Audi TT forum for mk3 but under ttoc.Sorry to be naive but the ttoc seems to relate to the tt forum and not the quite separate 
TTOC organisation of which I am a member.?


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Ricardo51 said:


> Thank you very much for the contact email for the magazine.I have now asked the company if they or mark can get in touch
> With the detail costs and fitting company involved.
> You may be able to tell me how I can add my location when my posts appear and why the post appears not under the main Audi TT forum for mk3 but under ttoc.Sorry to be naive but the ttoc seems to relate to the tt forum and not the quite separate
> TTOC organisation of which I am a member.?


The TTOC and TT Forum are totally separate and have nothing to do with each other


----------



## John-H

Ricardo51 said:


> ...
> You may be able to tell me how I can add my location when my posts appear and why the post appears not under the main Audi TT forum for mk3 but under ttoc.Sorry to be naive but the ttoc seems to relate to the tt forum and not the quite separate
> TTOC organisation of which I am a member.?


If you go into the user control panel by clicking on PROFILE top right you can change many settings including your "location" that appears under your avatar.

If you click "board index" top left the whole TT forum with all its sub forums will be displayed. You can see Mk1, Mk2 and Mk3 along with their Knowledge Base and build thread sub forums.

There are other important forums too such as events and market place etc..

If you click this link you will be transported directly to the Mk3 forum:

viewforum.php?f=98


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

Ricardo51 said:


> Sorry to be naive but the ttoc seems to relate to the tt forum and not the quite separate TTOC organisation of which I am a member.?


Yes, the TTOC and TTF were more closely linked in the past, but the TTOC Committee decided to cut all links with the Forum for various reasons... a potted history from the TTOC website gives some history.


----------



## Hoggy

Ricardo51 said:


> why the post appears not under the main Audi TT forum for mk3 but under ttoc ?


Hi, It appears in the TTOC section because that is the section you posted it in.
Hoggy.


----------



## Ricardo51

YELLOW_TT said:


> I have Mark n Facebook if it helps


If you have any time you could ask him for the details I have emailed the magazine about i.e. Full costs of each change including fitting and which company did the work and whether there were insurance implications.Dont worry if you are tt busy but great thanks if you can. I thought it was an incredibly helpful article


----------



## Ricardo51

Hoggy said:


> Ricardo51 said:
> 
> 
> 
> why the post appears not under the main Audi TT forum for mk3 but under ttoc ?
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, It appears in the TTOC section because that is the section you posted it in.
> Hoggy.
Click to expand...

Ok I understand it doesnt relate to the TTOC the completely different club who for some reason are not very keen on the forum. Again excuse my naevity but what's the difference between the main forum where most posts go and ttoc and what does ttoc stand for; sorry a little confused on this


----------



## John-H

Originally this section was set up to support the TTOC (TT Owners Club) so they and their members could discuss their club issues.

It's just a sub forum on this website and anyone can view it and post here.

Since the TTOC no longer officially work in partnership with the TT forum the area can perhaps be a little confusing to newcomers as it has no official supported status by any one club.

We've retained it because of the historic content which would otherwise need moving to anorher forum and because we still want any club members, groups or enthusiasts to be able to use it if they wish.

We do encourage members to use the main frequented forum areas for general TT related issues, where they will more likely get a response, and for organising events etc to encourage more participation in activities.


----------



## Roller Skate

John-H said:


> Originally this section was set up to support the TTOC (TT Owners Club) so they and their members could discuss their club issues.
> 
> .


So why is it still here? Can't the new owners get rid of it to stop the confusion?


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Ricardo51 said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have Mark n Facebook if it helps
> 
> 
> 
> If you have any time you could ask him for the details I have emailed the magazine about i.e. Full costs of each change including fitting and which company did the work and whether there were insurance implications.Dont worry if you are tt busy but great thanks if you can. I thought it was an incredibly helpful article
Click to expand...

I've told him about this post on messenger


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Bartsimpsonhead said:


> Ricardo51 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to be naive but the ttoc seems to relate to the tt forum and not the quite separate TTOC organisation of which I am a member.?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, the TTOC and TTF were more closely linked in the past, but the TTOC Committee decided to cut all links with the Forum for various reasons... a potted history from the TTOC website gives some history.
Click to expand...

 :lol: just can't help yourself can you :lol:


----------



## John-H

Roller Skate said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally this section was set up to support the TTOC (TT Owners Club) so they and their members could discuss their club issues.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> So why is it still here? Can't the new owners get rid of it to stop the confusion?
Click to expand...

We don't delete content as it's a historical record and often contains useful information, pictures etc so the question is then where do you put it? We also don't want to upset any individual club members who continue to use this section regardless of any official club committee position which may change. We are open to anyone using the TT forum and don't want to discourage people. That goes for any club or group who are welcome to use the forum. Maybe a rename to "TT clubs and groups" would be an idea to avoid any confusion? What do members think?


----------



## Roller Skate

John-H said:


> Roller Skate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John-H said:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally this section was set up to support the TTOC (TT Owners Club) so they and their members could discuss their club issues.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> So why is it still here? Can't the new owners get rid of it to stop the confusion?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We don't delete content as it's a historical record and often contains useful information, pictures etc so the question is then where do you put it? We also don't want to upset any individual club members who continue to use this section regardless of any official club committee position which may change. We are open to anyone using the TT forum and don't want to discourage people. That goes for any club or group who are welcome to use the forum. Maybe a rename to "TT clubs and groups" would be an idea to avoid any confusion? What do members think?
Click to expand...

How about TT Ossers?

TT Groups would be better, no confusion with the word "Club" then.


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

YELLOW_TT said:


> Bartsimpsonhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ricardo51 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to be naive but the ttoc seems to relate to the tt forum and not the quite separate TTOC organisation of which I am a member.?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, the TTOC and TTF were more closely linked in the past, but the TTOC Committee decided to cut all links with the Forum for various reasons... a potted history from the TTOC website gives some history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :lol: just can't help yourself can you :lol:
Click to expand...

Just trying to clarify the situation to anyone on here who follows the link to the OC website, reads their potted history and thinks there's still a close association between the two - I'm sure in light of their decision to cut ties with the TTF the TTOC Committee don't want to mislead anyone with incorrect information, especially when statements like _"TTOC chairman becomes TTF administrator"_ and _"...TTOC forge even stronger links with TTF"_ might suggest these arrangements are still in place. It could be seen as deliberately misleading...

'TT Groups' would cover other groups of enthusiasts who might want to start up their own threads in a group section - it could be handy for the Facebook Mk1 Forum & Community or the QS Owners Club to have their own little sections where they could post event info (especially if they're doing joint events with the TTF)


----------



## Roller Skate

Excellent. "TT Groups" gets two votes.

There you go John. When can this be implemented?


----------



## Spandex

Roller Skate said:


> Excellent. "TT Groups" gets two votes.


I vote for the other option, whatever that is.


----------



## Stiff

Spandex said:


> Roller Skate said:
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent. "TT Groups" gets two votes.
> 
> 
> 
> I vote for the other option, whatever that is.
Click to expand...

I believe it was this one...



Roller Skate said:


> How about TT Ossers?


You pick


----------



## Roller Skate

Spandex said:


> Roller Skate said:
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent. "TT Groups" gets two votes.
> 
> 
> 
> I vote for the other option, whatever that is.
Click to expand...

Noooo. Really? :roll:


----------



## AudiTTPanic

OOOhhhhhh !!!

A Facebook group for Mk1 owners. Tell me more please. What's the name of the group? :lol: :lol:


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

AudiTTPanic said:


> OOOhhhhhh !!!
> 
> A Facebook group for Mk1 owners. Tell me more please. What's the name of the group? :lol: :lol:


It's exactly what it says on the tin! - The 'Audi TT MK 1 Forum and Community'
https://www.facebook.com/groups/mk1tt/
A lot of mk1 members from this Forum are on there, and vice versa, and when possible they link up stands at every event they attend. Because the Forums are all-inclusive - not ex-clusive.


----------

